# BREAKFAST POBLANO



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

One of my favorite things for breakfast is just some chorizo and eggs with a side of corn tortillas.

I thought i would try something a little different!

Started out roasting a poblano and removing the skin. I made a slit down the side and removed the seeds.








Then cooked the chorizo and eggs. Let them cool off a bit.







Then I mixed some of the sausage and egg mixture with some queso quesadilla cheese. Took that and stuffed the poblano as full as I could get it.






Then of course I wrapped the entire thing in bacon! And a dusting of some rub.







On to the kettle with a little cherry wood.







Ready to come off!







Then onto a plate and topped with Cotija cheese, sour cream, cilantro and both red and green Cholula sauce!






And here is the cut shot!







Man was this good!!! 

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow! that looks awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks great Travis! Lot better then the hotel eggs I had this morning!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Wow! that looks awesome!


Thanks Dan! It was fantastic!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks great Travis! Lot better then the hotel eggs I had this morning!


Thanks Steve ! Hey, at least they had breakfast! Ive had some pretty bad hotel breakfast!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 18, 2021)

That looks amazingly good. What a work of art. Big like.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That looks amazingly good. What a work of art. Big like.


Thanks SmokinEdge!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow Wow Wow!!!  Travis this looks incredible.  Going to the top of the list.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 18, 2021)

Man that looks good Travis! Get that sucker up on the carousel!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 18, 2021)

Holy cow Travis!! That looks totally off the charts good. Very well done sir.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow ! Awesome plate . To pretty to eat . Nice work .


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow Wow Wow!!!  Travis this looks incredible.  Going to the top of the list.


Thanks Brian, give it a try and let me know what you think! I loved it!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 508072
> 
> 
> Man that looks good Travis! Get that sucker up on the carousel!


 thanks man! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Holy cow Travis!! That looks totally off the charts good. Very well done sir.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert !! I appreciate that!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2021)

Great idea!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Wow ! Awesome plate . To pretty to eat . Nice work .


Thanks chop! I really did have a hard time cutting into it! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Great idea!


Thanks thirdeye!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 18, 2021)

Really looks good!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Really looks good!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2021)

Hot damn Travis what a meal and a delicious looking one too!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

xray said:


> Hot damn Travis what a meal and a delicious looking one too!


Thanks xray!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2021)

Dang, that looks awesome!
Forget breakfast, those would be my dinner, maybe tonight!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang, that looks awesome!
> Forget breakfast, those would be my dinner, maybe tonight!!
> Al


Lol! Thanks Al, I agree....and I'm always down for any kind of breakfast for dinner!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2021)

That would be a great Breakfast! Nice job...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That would be a great Breakfast! Nice job...JJ


Thanks JJ!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 18, 2021)

Picture perfect Travis. It looks fantastic and I bet it tastes even better.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 18, 2021)

Mighty fine job Travis! That looks delicious! And it's a good thing you took pics cuz it was almost too pretty to cut...Almost LOL!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Picture perfect Travis. It looks fantastic and I bet it tastes even better.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris !! It sure was tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Mighty fine job Travis! That looks delicious! And it's a good thing you took pics cuz it was almost too pretty to cut...Almost LOL!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, it was hard to cut into it but I'm sure glad I did!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks is just awesome!  LIKE LIKE LIKE!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks is just awesome!  LIKE LIKE LIKE!


Thanks civil! I appreciate it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 18, 2021)

Fantastic piece of work there Travis, looks delicious, and very creative, Like! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Fantastic piece of work there Travis, looks delicious, and very creative, Like! RAY


Thanks RAY!! It really was delicious!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2021)

That looks amazing Travis. Bookmarked. Nice work bud


----------



## hoginme (Aug 18, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 18, 2021)

Very nice Travis, You have a way with combining things together that just look amazing

David


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## lilhef (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow!  Great idea!   I'm doing this on Saturday!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 18, 2021)

Amazing!!!!! That looks sooo good!!!
LIKE


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow!!!

that looks fantastic!

point.

scott


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That looks amazing Travis. Bookmarked. Nice work bud


Thanks Jake ! Let me know when you try it out!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

hoginme said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you!


DRKsmoking said:


> Very nice Travis, You have a way with combining things together that just look amazing
> 
> David


Thanks David ! I appreciate that!


flatbroke said:


> Looks great


Thanks flatbroke!


lilhef said:


> Wow!  Great idea!   I'm doing this on Saturday!


Thanks!! Let me know how it turns out for you saturday!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Amazing!!!!! That looks sooo good!!!
> LIKE


Thanks yankee! It was real tasty!


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> that looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


 thanks Scott!!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 19, 2021)

That looks plate licking good. I'm in line for a breakfast invite,

Jim


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 19, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> One of my favorite things for breakfast is just some chorizo and eggs with a side of corn tortillas.
> 
> I thought i would try something a little different!
> 
> ...


WOW !!! that is SUPER LOOKING !  You know what they say, if it looks pretty it is gonna taste pretty. Nice job and beautiful plated photos too.

HT


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 19, 2021)

Last step for me would be to throw away the pepper and eat the contents and the bacon wrap.  I do love the flavor the pepper adds.


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes sir that looks great and a must try !!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> That looks plate licking good. I'm in line for a breakfast invite,
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim! 


hoity toit said:


> WOW !!! that is SUPER LOOKING !  You know what they say, if it looks pretty it is gonna taste pretty. Nice job and beautiful plated photos too.
> 
> HT


HT, thanks! 


uncle eddie said:


> Last step for me would be to throw away the pepper and eat the contents and the bacon wrap.  I do love the flavor the pepper adds.


 thanks Eddie, slide that pepper over to my plate! I'll take care of it!


912smoker said:


> Yes sir that looks great and a must try !!


912, thanks! Let me know if you try it out!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 19, 2021)

Dang when you are late for the party there isn't much left to say. 
I will say just plain AWESOME and made with my favorite sausage chorizo.

Warren


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes sir!!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang when you are late for the party there isn't much left to say.
> I will say just plain AWESOME and made with my favorite sausage chorizo.
> 
> Warren


thanks Warren ! Chorizo is one of my favorites as well!


GonnaSmoke said:


> Yes sir!!


Thanks G.S.!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 19, 2021)

KILLER!  We love stuffed pablanos here too.  Cant seem to find any good ones lately, most are way over ripe and gross or super small...but I will keep looking.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

sandyut said:


> KILLER!  We love stuffed pablanos here too.  Cant seem to find any good ones lately, most are way over ripe and gross or super small...but I will keep looking.


Thanks sandyut! I know the feeling! Really need a ripe but pretty firm pablano! Otherwise byvthe timebyou char the skin and peel they turn to mush! Every time I see some good ones at the store.......it goes on my menu for the week!


----------



## bertman (Aug 19, 2021)

Way too spicy for me for breakfast, but I would eat it anyway. Looks delicious!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 19, 2021)

bertman said:


> Way too spicy for me for breakfast, but I would eat it anyway. Looks delicious!


Thanks bertman!! A little spice goes a long way in the morning! Puts a little pep in your step!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 20, 2021)

Travis that looks amazing! It really hits all the flavors I love for sure and I would be very pleased to have that for breakfast. The plating and pics are top notch as well!! A+++


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2021)

Hell To The Yeah!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Travis that looks amazing! It really hits all the flavors I love for sure and I would be very pleased to have that for breakfast. The plating and pics are top notch as well!! A+++


 Thanks Jeff !! Coming from someone that has some superb plating skills that means a lot!


chilerelleno said:


> Hell To The Yeah!


lol! Thanks chile!!


----------



## forktender (Aug 21, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> One of my favorite things for breakfast is just some chorizo and eggs with a side of corn tortillas.
> 
> I thought i would try something a little different!
> 
> ...


That look kick ass, I bet they were awesome.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow, that is top notch Travis!  Nice job!  I could have that for breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> That look kick ass, I bet they were awesome.


Thanks!! They really were awesome!!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 21, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, that is top notch Travis!  Nice job!  I could have that for breakfast, lunch and dinner!


Thanks Justin, yep this one could go for any meal! Definitely be making these again sometime!


----------



## billdawg (Aug 27, 2021)

WOW! That looks great! Gonna have to do some of these for sure.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2021)

billdawg said:


> WOW! That looks great! Gonna have to do some of these for sure.


Thanks billdawg! Let me know if you try them out!


----------

